# What is this Mammoth?



## Agent (Oct 6, 2011)

So in the dead of winter last year, I moved into my current house which has this beast sitting ominously in the basement.  I'm curious as to what the heck it is?  It has no markings what-so-ever anywhere.  I can give you some specs about it though!  The basement was finished in 1976, so I can only assume this was new around then.  This behemoth has a 5.5 cu. ft firebox, the flue is 10" pipe (recently reduced to 8" by myself) and vents to an 11x11 chimney.  It's about 3.5' wide x 2.5' deep x 2 feet tall.
Any help would be most appreciated, as I'm not sure how much longer the blower in it will last.

P.S. - I can't say enough positives about this forum and site!


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 6, 2011)

I have seen identical stoves on Craigslist every time i look...  I think it's an old Buck stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a very old Squire stove. Most of them were used as fireplace inserts.


----------



## webbie (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think it is a Squire.
I think Buck is the right guess.

One way of telling is if the fan is on the rear. If so, it is 90% a Buck.


----------



## Agent (Oct 6, 2011)

After some Google work, I'm gonna have to agree with this being a Buck as well.  Looks like a model 2800?  The fan is indeed in the back.
Why such a stove was installed in a 2000 sq ft house, I'll never know - Running this thing as low as I dared still left me wearing shorts and a tshirt (or less) all winter.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, most of it looks like the big buck.  However, I cannot see the convection air inlets that are typically on each side, or the air outlets bottom and top.  I have also never seen one with the solid flat doors, no glass.  This may be a really early model, but a first for me.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 6, 2011)

So I just did a google image search for Old Buck Stove and several matches came up...most do have glass in the doors but not all.


----------



## Agent (Oct 8, 2011)

The air inlets are hard to see in the shadows in my picture, but they are on each side, plus that four outlets on all sides.
Glass would be nice to see the fire - I think I have a firescreen but haven't tried it yet.
No glass makes hammering the doors straight after warping alot easier though


----------

